# Gothic 4 Installations Problem



## xDevilMinDx (12. Oktober 2010)

Halllo Leute, 
ich habe mir gerade Arcania:  Gothic  4 gekauft, und habe es installiert:
Ich lege die DvD ein und das Fenster startet sich, und es passiert nix mehr      
Meine Systeminfo's sind wiefolgt:

* - MIDI MS-TECH CA-0300 Hornet Gaming* 

* - ASROCK X58 Extreme  GL/F/eS/D3  1366* 

* - INTEL CORE i7 930 4x2,8GHz Box 1366* 

* - DDR3  2GB 1333 Team Elite  CL9* *(3 Stück)*

* - SEAGATE  500GB ST3500418AS 16MB SII* 

* - LG GH22NS30/40/50 DVD-RW BLK SII Bl* 

* - NETZTEIL CORSAIR  650W 650TX V2x 80+* 

* - Radeon HD5770 1024MB POWERCOLOR DDR5* 

* - CARD-READER ALL-IN-1 Intern* 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen danke im vorraus.


----------



## LordSaddler (12. Oktober 2010)

Starte das Setup doch mal manuell über den Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2010)

Du schreibst dass Du es bereits installiert hast. Stimmt das?


----------



## JCTurner (12. Oktober 2010)

hi, habe ein fast ähnliches problem,die installation fängt an und nach ca 1-2 min ist schluß.
ArcaniA-Gothic installer reagiert nicht,diese meldung kommt dann.


----------



## xDevilMinDx (12. Oktober 2010)

JC zu dir du musst Gedult haben, Gothic 4 installiert riesige Teile (hab ich selber festellen müssen).
Und ja ich habe es installiert.

Danach fiel es noch immer nicht, ich bin also zu einem Freund von mir gegangen und hab es da installiert und es lief, ein unterschied zwischen unseren Rechnern ist, dass ich ein ATI und er eine NVIDIA Grafikkarte hat.
Ich hoffe soetwas kann man mit einem Patch beheben


----------



## JCTurner (12. Oktober 2010)

danke dir,da ich auch eine ati habe ,kann ich wohl gleich aufhören und es umtauschen.


----------



## Wolframeone (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe ein änliches Problem: Nach dem ich die Installation begonnen habe zeigt es 10 MInuten keinen Vortschritt ,dann kommt eine Meldung"Keine Rückmeldung" danach "Gothic 4 Installation funktioniert nicht mehr" und dann ist das Installationsfenster wieder weg und ich bin im Menu zurück.


----------



## Kirjuxa (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi ich glaube ich kann euch zumindest bei der Installation helfen.
Habe selbst gerade Gothic 4 installiert und ein Paar Probleme gehabt.
Das problem war, dass ich wärend der Installation immer andere Fenster aufhatte usw,
da aber die installation sehr viel resourcen frisst, kann sich das Fenster nicht wieder korrekt aufbauen sobald ihr es in den Vordergrund klickt, und dann stürzt es ab.
Meine Lösung war:
1) ein Image mit Alcohol machen
2)vom Image installieren und wirklich keine anderen Fenster aufmachen bis Installation fertig war.
 so hat die ganze Installation knappe 10 Minuten gedauert und ich habe einfach blöd auf den monitor geguckt.

Jetzt ist das Spiel instaliert.

hoffe ich konnte euhc helfen

BB


----------



## LordSaddler (13. Oktober 2010)

Einfach die ganze DVD auf die Festplatte kopieren und dann von dort aus installieren. Habe zumindest gelesen, dass einige Installationsprobleme hatten und sie so lösen konnten.


----------

